

Ask HN: Open source Stack Overflow equivalent? - jasonlbaptiste

Is there an open source version of a stack overflow/Q&#38;A software (that's fairly decent)?  If not, somebody should build it.
======
billpg
I'll build one this weekend.

------
hcm
Django implementation: <http://github.com/rickross/osqa/>

Rails/MongoMapper implementation: <http://gitorious.org/shapado>

------
OmniLarry
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/5558/am-i-allowed-
to...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/5558/am-i-allowed-to-make-a-
stackoverflow-clone)

------
pragmatic
[http://discovermagazine.com/2007/dec/long-live-closed-
source...](http://discovermagazine.com/2007/dec/long-live-closed-source-
software/article_print)

